# J523 Disassembly, Modification (TOC)



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench*

Hi, all,
Just acquired a used J523 from a salvage site. Told it is a good working unit. Can I take it to my dealer and verify that it's a functioning unit? Then I wonder if there is any interest out there to use it for test bench to test mods, etc.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (eurolok003)*

I have one also plus a Bentley unit. Ready to collaborate soon... moving into a house in May and then finally will have space to play!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (eurolok003)*

Hi Ming:
The local dealer will not have the equipment necessary to bench-test the unit. About the only way to function-test it is to connect it to the car.
There are two posts in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that address removal and replacement (respectively) of the J523. It is something that you could do yourself if you wanted - although I am not entirely sure I would want to take that part out without a good reason, it is not a simple task and you can cosmetically damage the car if you are not familiar with the removal and replacement process.
A suggestion for you: Take a moment to protect the display screen on your spare part by taping a clean, soft facecloth or similar bulky protective cover over the screen. It is very easy to damage the screen when the component is not installed in the vehicle. Several forum members have learned this the hard way, myself included.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (eurolok003)*

I have a J523 Infotainment system design and function guide. Its course number 897303. It covers all the information on the J523. The guide is from 2003 and is in PDF form so it can be emailed. i'm sure its good for the 2004 and 2005 models. But with the deletion of ONSTAR in the 2006 i'm not sure its applicable to that year. 
i would be glad to email it to you. 
Perhaps Michael can answer a couple of questions on the 2006 model as it does not have the same functions. 
I would be curious to know if the Antennas are the same in a 2006?
Is the Auxillary Antenna (Telematics) R90 hook up under the roof liner and possibly available for a XM hook up?
I would assume that the Antenna for Nav the R50 is the same?
Could one install the Telephone Microphones - Hands free R38 or is it possibly there? 
The guide goes into detail on the "NETWORKING" system in the car. How it connects and the various Fiber-Optic Data Bus items. 
I would also like to know more information about the Digital Sound system control in the trunk. The J525 unit. Could this be the key to installing a XM unit like the Audi uses as the Audi A8 connects to the unit in the trunk. Is the J525 simular to the Audi A8's sound system module? I have always wondered about this as there are always XM and Sirius modules on ebay that plug into the Audi. It would really be great if we found that the J525 was wired already for a plug and play situation and nobody knew it. (just wishing).
So if you want a copy of the Infotainment guide just let me know.
Larry


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

Love to plug this into the J525 Digital sound system control module and see if it would work. Since the Phaeton and the A8 share the J525 it must use the same fiber Can-bus system. Why wouldn't it work?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_I would be curious to know if the Antennas are the same in a 2006? 

Yes, substantially the same, except that there is no OnStar antenna (combined analog cell phone and GPS antenna) on the roof aft centerline, just forward of the rear window.
Is the Auxiliary Antenna (Telematics) R90 hook up under the roof liner and possibly available for a XM hook up?
No, the physical design and characteristics of a GSM cell phone antenna and an XM satellite antenna are totally different. It would be like trying to use a front left wheel from a shopping cart to fit the front left position of a semi-trailer. The only thing that the two components have in common is that they are both antennas (or wheels).
I would assume that the Antenna for Nav the R50 is the same?
Reasonable assumption - they are both antennas for the American military Navstar GNSS. If they are not absolutely identical, they are certainly functionally identical.
Could one install the Telephone Microphones - Hands free R38 or is it possibly there? 
Yes, certainly. If you want to do this, let me know, I have a spare microphone I can give you. What colour is your roof panel - beige or grey?

Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_Love to plug this into the J525 Digital sound system control module and see if it would work. Since the Phaeton and the A8 share the J525 it must use the same fiber Can-bus system. Why wouldn't it work?

I've been wondering if there was a way to hook up a sirius box to the Infotainment (I currently have my Sportster in the console between the seats tuned to broadcast on 90.1 FM); do you have a wiring diagram for the A8 J525? Looking on VagCat.com I found a 2004 A8 DSP part # *4E0910223* with suffixes *A* thru *H* (depending on the VIN of the car), all for the Bose sound system...
Also, I believe the only fiber-optic connections in the Phaeton are between the Navigation unit in the glove box and the rear AC display, the J525 is connected through the ISO connectors on the back of the Infotainment (pins 1-5 and 8-10 of the T20 plug):
01 - Mono out, positive
02 - Mono out, negative
03 - Audio signal output, negative
04 - Audio signal output - left front, positive
05 - Audio signal output - right front, positive
06 - Not assigned
07 - Telephone audio output, positive
08 - Navigation audio output, positive
09 - Navigation audio output, negative
10 - Navigation audio, shielding
If the Sirius module was going to "talk" to the Infotainment unit, I think it will have to be through the iCAN lines - parts for the Audi MOST system would be probably be too advanced; the Sirius module (*R190*) for a Passat, which looks similar to the module pictured above, has 2 antenna connectors (far right) that go to a *R112* antenna amp and *R172* sat antenna, a 2-pin power/ground connector (far left), and an 8-pin center connector, which I haven't figured out all the pins for:
01 - iCAN (low)
02 - iCAN (hi)
03 - Not assigned
04 - Not assigned
05 - ? 
06 - ?
07 - ?
08 - Not assigned
I vote for giving it a shot, although a Sirius for a Touareg might work better (if there is one for a 2004-2005 model), since all the Touareg pieces I hook up seem to get recognized by the System!









_Modified by CLMims at 7:58 PM 4-9-2009_


_Modified by CLMims at 8:18 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Taking apart the J523 unit to do what!?*

There was a part on my car's J523 that needed replacing, so I went and tore down the recently acquired spare J523 unit and went to town...








The J523 in its shipping carton 








The backside of the J523








The other half of J523








Where to disconnect LCD power supply ribbon








After central selector knob motor is removed








Central selector knob








Disconnect cables to the circuit board behind main menu buttons








Circuit board behind menu buttons








rubber mat behind menu buttons








Rubber mat removed, showing rocker switches behind menu buttons








Hot to remove a button








and voila!








...All that work to change out a worn button!









_Modified by eurolok003 at 12:58 PM 4-11-2009_

_Modified by eurolok003 at 1:00 PM 4-11-2009_

_Modified by eurolok003 at 1:48 PM 4-11-2009_

_Modified by eurolok003 at 1:55 PM 4-11-2009_


_Modified by eurolok003 at 1:55 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Taking apart the J523 unit to do what!? (eurolok003)*

Wow, fascinating photos.
Was the disassembly straightforward, in other words, did everything come apart easily as you removed various screws and bolts, or are there any tricks or tips to the disassembly process?
Michael


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Taking apart the J523 unit to do what!? (PanEuropean)*

Actually, the disassembly process is relatively painless. The only trick is disconnecting the ribbon power cable to the LCD screen--don't bend it or pull on the ribbon itself. Use a jeweler's screwdriver to pry open the long plastic clip that clamps down on the ribbon cable. Once both ends of the clip is loose, the cable just slides right out. Other than that, it's just like taking apart a PC. The other point of caution is when removing the motor mounted behind the main selector knob. Grab the knob with one hand and gently wiggle it as you pull on the metal housing around the motor/gear assembly. The knob has to come off the motor for the latter to be removed. In the picture, I shoved the knob back on its stem after removing the motor. The motor is, BTW, assembled in Switzerland! Just goes to show how many quality parts went into building the phaeton.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

Larry,
I would love to get a copy of the J523 guide. I have doubts as to the speaker problem that I am experiencing. The tech tells me that the amp in the trunk is bad, but I'm not going to spend $1,400 unless I can rule out the J523. Please IM me for email address etc.
Thanks so much,
George


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (oldham4)*

Hi George:
The J523 has nothing whatsoever to do with the sound system, other than simply to provide a control method. In other words, if the volume goes up and down when you turn the knob, and if the choice of input changes when you press AM, FM, CD, etc., then the J523 is working perfectly.
Your tech is probably correct. I have replaced the amplifier in my Phaeton (with 12/12 sound) once before. If the problem is not with the speaker, then it is with the amplifier - those are pretty much the only two possibilities.
Michael


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the feedback. I have been serriously considerring spending the money for the amp, but just had a feeling that the problem might have been "in front" of the amplifier.
Do you happen to know if I can swap the right & left speaker harnesses on the amp as a rudimentary diagnosis to be certain that that left bass speakers are actually working? I am not sure if they are "keyed" to only fit into their respective places. 
Also, I am having a devil of a time trying to determine how to remove and replace the amplifier. I can remove the starter battery, but the rest of the brackets are proving to be very troubling.
Thanks again,
George


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (oldham4)*

Note that Phaeton amplifiers show up periodically on http://www.ebay.de, and they don't cost $1400...
P.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Zaphh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zaphh* »_Note that Phaeton amplifiers show up periodically on http://www.ebay.de, and they don't cost $1400...
P.

Now I would love to see one of these show up on the German site in the color of my current steering wheel
http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-TOUAREG-...A1318


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Zaphh)*

Wouldnt you know that there is one listed right now. Thanks for the advice.
George


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (oldham4)*

Was it this on on the UK site.
NEW VW Phaeton Amplifier For Sound System 3D0035456 DSP Item number: 280324846866 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-VW-P...l1262
They show having three for sale at 50 pounds each with a buy it now.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Zaphh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zaphh* »_Note that Phaeton amplifiers show up periodically on http://www.ebay.de, and they don't cost $1400...

Those are, I suspect, defective ones that have been removed from the vehicle.
Several years ago, when there was a recall on the turbochargers for the V-10 engines, used turbochargers were appearing on eBay every week.
I would be very, very skeptical of buying any used part from eBay unless it was strictly a trim part.
Michael


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

To dig up an old topic, I've been considering a project to try and replace the CD portion of the nav system with either a dvd drive or a hard drive. I'm at the start of my information quest, but does anyone here know how the delivery of information happens from the CD unit to the J523? Is the CD drive just a drive, or is there some processing that happens onboard when the head unit requests info?
My thought is if it's just a connection where the head unit looks for files (ATA or something), then theoretically that drive can be replaced with anything so long as the file structure remains the same. From there it would seem to be one step closer to not having to switch CD's on a long trip.
Thoughts?


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

Hello Larry,
Please send me a copy of J523 unit guide. On my V8 (2004) Phaeton the J523 unit cooling ventilator (when running) makes noise. It seems to be the impeller that is touching the case (when I push on the unit body -upper part area - the noise is changing the pitch).
It is an easy access to the vent (vents if they are more than one)?
Viorel


----------



## gionesus (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (eurolok003)*

hello
pls tell me where to find a used j523 whole unit....
i took my car to the vw service for an a/c problem and somehow they broke my unit... it won't start...


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (gionesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gionesus* »_hello
pls tell me where to find a used j523 whole unit....
i took my car to the vw service for an a/c problem and somehow they broke my unit... it won't start... 

Try this link for a unit!
But its for an American Phaeton 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4405935


----------



## gionesus (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

thank you very very much! i'll have a friend of mine call the guy in wilmette but how do i find out if it works on my car?!


----------



## gionesus (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

would u pls be so kind and email to me too?
i have an 05 phaeton that i took to the local dealer to fix an a/c problem and they gave the car back to me with the MMI completely broken claiming that it had a problem before i took the car there and it crashed during the a/c checking... anyway, even if i take them to court it will take a long while and i need to drive my car.......... 
i have a technician who might fix it for me but we don't have any documentation...
my email is gabi_chi_us at yahoo dot com.
thank you.


----------



## gionesus (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (Kcmover)*

would u pls be so kind and email to me too?
i have an 05 phaeton that i took to the local dealer to fix an a/c problem and they gave the car back to me with the MMI completely broken claiming that it had a problem before i took the car there and it crashed during the a/c checking... anyway, even if i take them to court it will take a long while and i need to drive my car.......... 
i have a technician who might fix it for me but we don't have any documentation...
my email is gabi_chi_us at yahoo dot com.
thank you.


----------



## Big D74 (Nov 11, 2021)

Kcmover said:


> *Re: Just bought spare J523 unit . Want to use it as test bench (eurolok003)*
> 
> I have a J523 Infotainment system design and function guide. Its course number 897303. It covers all the information on the J523. The guide is from 2003 and is in PDF form so it can be emailed. i'm sure its good for the 2004 and 2005 models. But with the deletion of ONSTAR in the 2006 i'm not sure its applicable to that year.
> i would be glad to email it to you.
> ...


Hello all
Sir, I have an issue with my 2004 phaeton, can you please email me the pdf?

Thank you in advance🙏


----------

